# Is Little Yampa Canyon too low to paddle now?



## canoedog87c (May 19, 2017)

Hello,
I just checked the streamflow data for the Yampa in Little Yampa Canyon. It's running 900cfs now. It states that this is below recommended level. Can anyone give me an idea of what it's like at this level and if it's even doable? And what level can it go down to? We are looking at mid july for the trip. 
I appreciate any info. 
Thanks


----------

